# Easiest way to throw a casting net



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

I can search youtube until the cows come home so I'd thought I'd pose the question a bunch of guys who do it on regular basis. I have tried a few different methods and my biggest issues is I get like a 70% opening but never a pancake. its a calusa 3/8 8ft 12lb I think. Also I am right handed so I get mixed suggestions on if I should throw it like I would throw a Frisbee or if I would load and throw as if I'd throw a Frisbee if I was left handed. Thanks guys.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I do it this way. He makes some nice nets.





But she has good form


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

The easiest way to throw it is in the garbage.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Financekid1 said:


> The easiest way to throw it is in the garbage.


most the time I agree, but I'm on quite a bad run with artificial lately, it might be I'm not getting up early enough but either way I'm gonna throw something live for a few trips.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

slowtyper16 said:


> most the time I agree, but I'm on quite a bad run with artificial lately, it might be I'm not getting up early enough but either way I'm gonna throw something live for a few trips.


I was just being a dick. Ignore me


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.calusa.com/videos/

I've got the exact same net. I use the above technique, but bear in mind the dude's dry casting. Once net gets wet it's much heavier. Anyways the entire trick is to use centripetal force and make sure there are zero tangles. Sounds basic but it's not always apparent. You need to whip the lead with your right hand finger tips to keep the momentum and splash a pancake. Throwing on the lawn and off a skiff BIG difference. 

So load the net like above. I start the stack up higher to bring momentum right into the game, then once you throw and release with left hand, you should still have net in right hand a second or 2 after, whip your right hand fingers in an arc. You'll be a pancake master. You should feel the weight mostly in the middle to pinky fingers.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Best way to free net from tangles is to hold net with left hand, lay stack of lead on deck and whirl the outside lead line over your foot. Explaining this shit is difficult...


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Clearly the best way would be to hire the girl in the blue bikini to throw your net.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Get Jessica to throw it for you...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Go in the yard and practice.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Go in the yard and practice.


Go in the yard and watch Jessica practice.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mark H said:


> Go in the yard and watch Jessica practice.


Better yet, go in Jessica's _neighbors_ yard and secretly peer at her thru the fence and, well....you know.......


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

You might even catch Jessica nursing her new born. Doubt Daddy Captain would appreciate it. Degens. HA.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> You might even catch Jessica nursing her new born. Doubt Daddy Captain would appreciate it. Degens. HA.


I admire expertise wherever I find it.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

_And. Here we are._

_Imagine where we will be._


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

slowtyper16 said:


> I have tried a few different methods and my biggest issues is I get like a 70% opening but never a pancake.


Hey 70% is bait in the well! The pancake will come with time. I did the same thing, watched every youtube video possible but it took yard practice more than anything else to get that sexy circle. My biggest problem was overthrowing. I would see the guys in videos throwing a heavy 12 foot net with all their weight so I was trying to do something like a happy gilmore cast net throw. When I finally relaxed the throw and focused on keeping everything consistent and simple, that was when the pancakes came. also when yard throwing, people like to do the same exact thing over and over expecting the net to just magically pancake on the next throw. Try changing up small things about your throw each time till you see something change. Hope this helps!


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Finally found one that I am very consistent with. Ya, I hear ya on doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. The last few split seconds before you release is key...................I think. Its kinda like a golf swing


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

http://perfectcirclenetthrower.com/HTML/products.htm
Cast net frisbee, it doesnt get any easier


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@slowtyper16 glad you found a technique that works for you. I've seen that video but my mind can't get around turning the other way!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Financekid1 said:


> The easiest way to throw it is in the garbage.





Financekid1 said:


> I was just being a dick. Ignore me


I almost responded with and eye rolling emoji/smiley face. Then I read your second comment and laughed and realized we probably would get along great.


----------

